# Three New Babies at the Bridge



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

As you know, last night I took the 4 littlest puppies into the vet. I know Dr Waylon thought I was being a bit overprotective when he first saw them, but by the end of the evening he was worried about the way two of them were breathing. I learned to tube, sub q and give dextrose. The puppies were quite active and it was not easy. Dr Waylon commented that usually these procedures are done on much quieter pup, and that these puppies were very responsive to their environment.

The pups and I came home and slowly, through the night, three of the puppies died. They were very quiet except for raspy breathing. The downturn in their health was steady and fairly rapid. Within 3 hours, they were non responsive to their surroundings.

The fourth puppy was never quite like the other three. Although tiny, he was round and compact and never stopped trying to nurse. He is doing fine so far.

The other are huge, round puppies who look to be the picture of health so far, although I am still worried about them too.

Trouble is fine, although she did steal the first dead puppy, wash it and put it between her front paws. I took the puppy back and she seemed to understand after that, although she would occasionally get up and look into the warming box, and then look at me.

I know that in the scheme of things, these are small deaths. But these small deaths have struck me in my heart.

Now, I shall concentrate on the remaining 4 puppies-2 boys and 2 girls-and Marie, my old Pug, who is not doing well either.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I have been reading the other threads and was hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. Hugs, hugs, hugs to you. I don't know you personally, but from your posts, my impression of you as a breeder is that you are the type of breeder that loves her puppies, breeds for the right reasons, wants a relationship with the adoptive families, wants to hear about the puppies successes, issues, etc...in short, every puppy you breed remains forever in your heart. Of course, the loss of these precious babies is a tremendous loss! However short their time with you was, they were loved puppies and I believe with all my heart that puppies that are loved feel that. 

Extra cuddles to Trouble and I will continue to pray for the remaining puppies. Four candles lit in memory of Trouble's little angels.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

that is so sad, poor lil things, hoping that 4 pups are going to be ok


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I am so sorry. It is SO sad to loose those puppies. Especially with no explanation.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry..........so very sad to hear.

praying for strength for the rest of them

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I could never go through what you are going through right now. I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers. I am so very sorry...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Maybe to others that are not Golden (or dog) people the loss of those 3 babies is small but here there are no small losses. What a very sad thing for us all but for you especially. Poor Trouble! Please give her a big hug from me

Jazzys Mom


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

{{{{hugs}}}} it should not have been such a sad Christmas for you, I am so sorry. I will continue to send good thoughts and prayers for Trouble, her babies, and you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. I can only imagine how hard this is for you. Please know that we are praying for the good health of the remaining pups - and for Marie.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear such sad news.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

I am sooo SOrry to hear this RIP Lil Ones

Sending good thoughts for the remaining lil ones and your pug


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of those sweet little babies. There is never a small loss when it is a innocent animal. They are at the bridge with all of our friends being taken care of and playing. Rest in peace sweet pups and I will pray the remaining pups will continue to grow strong and healthy. And for your little pug.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Linda,

I went to bed last night hoping to hear good news this morning but instead you told us of the loss of the three, a questionable fourth, and the illness of your pug. I feel for you, I really do, and I know that other forum members do too. We're all here for you, hoping that the little one will continue to improve and that your other friend will have renewed health and vigor. And Trouble -- let us wish her an uneventful time from now on.

Helaine


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry! That is just horrible for you and Trouble. Poor babies.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Linda 
I am so very sorry for your loss...I know what you are feeling and know my heart breaks for you, and trouble too...I pray your others stay strong and healthy and your pug gets better too...you poor thing
cyber hugs
Heather


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this news. How very sad. I'll keep the other pups in my thoughts and prayers that they stay healthy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*no...*

oh no...this is so sad...such tiny babies...gone...so sad....:no:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Linda I am so so sorry to hear the little ones didn't make it. (((HUGS)))


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am literally in tears after reading this... i'm so sorry, it cant be easy to lose such precious little babies so soon..


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is very very sad. Poor mommy, she must be so upset.. I am very sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of those precious babies, so sad. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. It is terrible to put so much into a small life to see it frained right in front of you. I have been there and know the pain. My thoughts are with you and the remainder of the puppers and even old Pug.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Linda I am so sorry to hear about the babes. I was so praying and hoping they would make it through this. Reading your email I could almost feel my own heart hurting so I cant imagine what you are going through right now. I'll keep praying for the rest of your babes, trouble, your pug, and you!

mary jean


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

There's no such thing as "small deaths" and my heart goes out to you for your loss. All of the pack will say special prayers for you and the little ones you've lost


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear about you loss, hopefully the other 4 will be just fine, will keep them in my prayers


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

My thoughts exectly, sharlin. There are never any small deaths...........

But while I know next to nothing about breeding--you definately have shown that you've loved your pups--and went the extra distance for them...

So sorry for your loss--we're sending prayers your way for you , your family and the remaining puppers (and Pug!).

SJ


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Linda...so sorry to hear of the loss of your pups....what a heartbreak..
While here, there is no doubt that they were loved ...


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss, a lot of hugs for you and marie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Praying that the remaining puppies do well, it must be a very hard time for you and trouble,it is wonderful that the puppies were so loved.


----------

